
Primitive.js – web version of primitive.lol, the brute-force vectorization tool - ondras
https://ondras.github.io/primitive.js/
======
milankragujevic
Interesting, I've been experimenting with something similar but not client-
based but server based, here:
[https://instacasso.club/?ref=hackernews](https://instacasso.club/?ref=hackernews)
Tell me what you think!

